# Lochabstand



## Sonntagsfahrer (30. März 2010)

Hi ich suche den Lochabstand von einen 140er Lüfter z.B. von BeQuiet.
Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einer Sammlung von wichtigen Maßen z.B. als Bilder z.B. Maße von Mainboard, Festplatte (Verschraubungen,...) das könnte interessant sein für alle diejenigen, die sich selber ein PC-Gehäuse bauen wollen und dieses für die Planung benötigen...

120mm BeQuiet hab ich hier der hat übrigens einen Abstand von 105mm


----------



## Mastersound200 (30. März 2010)

Also ATX Lochabstände und weitere hätten wir hier und nen 140er... mom^^

Und hier sind die verschiedenen Lochabstände:
 			 			80mm = 71.5+-0,2mm
92mm = 82.5+-0,2mm
120mm = 105+-0,3mm
135mm = 120+-0,3mm
140mm = 125+-0,3mm 		

Quelle: Gehäuselüfter Lochabstand - gulli:board


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (30. März 2010)

Dankeschön


----------

